# A Tomatoe-a-day keeps the Cancer away!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Tomatoes are a rich source of several nutrients. They are well known for their high vitamin C content, but also contain significant amount of vitamin A, B vitamins including niacin and riboflavin, magnesium, phosphorous, and calcium. Tomatoes are also a good source of chromium, folate, and fiber.

In recent years a particular nutrient found in abundance in tomatoes, lycopene. Lycopene is well known as a preventer of prostate cancer. 

Lycopene is not just important for men though. It is a powerful antioxidant and as such helps to protect the cells in our bodies from damage. Studies in humans have shown that lycopene is protective against a variety of cancers - colorectal, breast, lung, endometrial, pancreatic, bladder, cervical and skin cancers.

Lycopene has also been shown to help prevent heart disease and may slow the development of cataracts and macular degeneration, an age related vision problem that can lead to blindness.

The vitamin B6, niacin, potassium, and folate found in abundance in tomatoes are potent protectors against heart disease. Niacin can lower high cholesterol levels and potassium has been shown to lower high blood pressure and to reduce the risk of heart disease. Vitamin B6 and folate also work to convert the homocysteine in our bodies into harmless molecules. High levels of homocysteine are associated with an increased risk of heart attack and stroke.

The fiber in tomatoes also helps lower cholesterol levels, and helps to keep blood sugars at a low level. Tomatoes are a source of riboflavin, which has been shown to be helpful for migraine sufferers by reducing the frequency of their headaches.

Interestingly, lycopene is actually more available to the body when tomatoes are cooked, so cooked or canned tomatoes are just as nutritious for you as raw. The facts about tomatoes definitely point to this fruit/vegetable as a nutrient powerhouse and a super food to be enjoyed as often as possible.

*I fry them with Origano in Rice Oil and put them on Whole Wheat Bread. 
Have them for Breakfast every morning.
That's why I am 'As fit as a Butcher's Dog! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Can't I just have a glass or two of red wine (antioxidant) and a vitamin pill?!?


----------



## witfalait (Apr 5, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Tomatoes are a rich source of several nutrients. They are well known for their high vitamin C content, but also contain significant amount of vitamin A, B vitamins including niacin and riboflavin, magnesium, phosphorous, and calcium. Tomatoes are also a good source of chromium, folate, and fiber.
> 
> In recent years a particular nutrient found in abundance in tomatoes, lycopene. Lycopene is well known as a preventer of prostate cancer.
> 
> ...



What an excellent piece, King. Pleasure to read, and well noted. It is unfortunate not all can benefit from the undoubted properties of the humble tomato. We used to call them love apples. No idea why, though I am sure you can enlighten us. 

But the point is, an old mate of mine from Pematang Siantar in Sumatra (wonderful place, full of 500cc single BSAs pensioned off the old plantations and maintained by those clever Indonesian blokes... getting off track here, sorry) well he got terrible acid reflux from tomatoes. Was misdiagnosed by doctors in Medan (he swore they were out to kill him) so checked himself out of hospital and caught a Silk to Singapore where a typically clever young Chinese doctor twigged to it (although reflux is much less common in the Chinese community). No more tomatoes, and fewer reflux problems. How can you not love Singapore? 

For the rest of us without reflux problems, King's excellent advice stands. Thank you mate.


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

witfalait said:


> What an excellent piece, King. Pleasure to read, and well noted. It is unfortunate not all can benefit from the undoubted properties of the humble tomato. We used to call them love apples. No idea why, though I am sure you can enlighten us.
> 
> But the point is, an old mate of mine from Pematang Siantar in Sumatra (wonderful place, full of 500cc single BSAs pensioned off the old plantations and maintained by those clever Indonesian blokes... getting off track here, sorry) well he got terrible acid reflux from tomatoes. Was misdiagnosed by doctors in Medan (he swore they were out to kill him) so checked himself out of hospital and caught a Silk to Singapore where a typically clever young Chinese doctor twigged to it (although reflux is much less common in the Chinese community). No more tomatoes, and fewer reflux problems. How can you not love Singapore?
> 
> For the rest of us without reflux problems, King's excellent advice stands. Thank you mate.


*Bless you Wit. Do me a favour and copy my breakfast from now on.*


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Can't I just have a glass or two of red wine (antioxidant) and a vitamin pill?!?


Now that you are a Mod Chum you can do anything!
The Worlds your Oyster.....But have a Tomato as well as your Wine and Pill ok?


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

> A *Tomatoe*-a-day keeps the Cancer away!


Been taking spelling lessons from Dan Quale King?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Been taking spelling lessons from Dan Quale King?



KhwaamLap,

I think Daring Dan stubbed his toe on Potato[e] not Tomato[e] but I suspect you knew that! 

To add to your longevity I would add the following: A tall glass of 1% milk [ real milk, not soy or rice milk - they have no calcium] and a banana for potassium and Manganese, minimal calories and only 1 gm. of fat. I also would urge everyone [over 16 years of age] to take a small bit of aspirin [real aspirin ] daily. It will keep the blood slightly thinner and reduce your chance of a heart attack or stroke substantially. Finally, a glass of either red wine [just a glass] or red grape juice daily will keep your blood platelets from sticking together. In linear measure Most of the blood in our circulatory system goes threw capillaries and capillaries are SO small that only one blood cell at a time can make the journey. If two [or more] are glued together you've likely got a stroke or a heart attack. More women than men suffer from both but all of us can benefit from both red wine - or red grape juice] and a small bit of aspirin - 1/4 of a normal aspirin is sufficient and brand isn't important - sorry Bayer! Throw in some exercise to keep fit and you'll live a long and lusty life! OR don't bother with all of this nonsense, continue to smoke, eat fatty and salty foods and said to hell with living forever! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> Been taking spelling lessons from Dan Quale King?



That was a typo KL, and I don't know how to correct it. Aggravating........


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Veronica!
Would you put this post in the Good Health Thread for me?
Thanks KS


----------



## justcruizin (Sep 5, 2009)

As much as I love tomatoes, my fang farrier told me that because of the acidity in them, they have this knack of eroding the enamel from your teeth over time. I suppose if you give them a good ol' scrub after each meal, all should be fine. As the old saying goes, "a little bit of everything and not too much of anything".


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

justcruizin said:


> As much as I love tomatoes, my fang farrier told me that because of the acidity in them, they have this knack of eroding the enamel from your teeth over time. I suppose if you give them a good ol' scrub after each meal, all should be fine. As the old saying goes, "a little bit of everything and not too much of anything".


justcruizin,

There are many things in our foods that can erode enamel. If the erosion is at the gum line it could be from acidic foods [not just tomatoes] such as soft drinks. Others are any kind of tobacco - cigarettes or chewing. 

You may also be giving your teeth too much of a scrub at the gum line. Remember, don't go parallel to the gum line when brushing but either in a circular motion or up from the gum over the tooth. Note - a hard scrub along the gum line will ultimately cut through the enamel just like water, over time will erode rock [with a little help from very fine particulate] 

The GOOD thing about tomatoes is that they contain lycopene which is a very powerful antioxidant protecting you from prostate cancer among other maladies. Take a read on tomatoes - they are VERY good for you. And brush your teeth sensibly! And don't smoke! And don't go out with girls who chew! 

Serendipity2


----------

